# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Zeh hinber, spezielle Schuhe?

## marvvin

Hallo Leute,

zur Zeit leider nix mit Surfen weil blauer Zehennagel (Konserve draufgefallen). 
Frage: gibt es Schuhe die mehr Schutz fr die Zehen bieten? Bin damit am WE gesurft und habe mir prompt den kaputten Zeh am Mastfu angeschlagen, mach ich nicht noch mal....


Normalerweise trage ich dnne Neo-Schuhe.
Kann man mit flachen Turnschuhen Surfen?

Danke
Martin

----------


## tigger1983

vielleicht solltest du nur ein paar tage warten...
Das mit Schuhen kannste vergessen, jeder schuh lsst druck durch. Meistens isses noch schlimmer wenn du gut angenagelt in den schlaufen stehst und sich der schuh gegen den nagel presst. Darum wre ohne Schuhe besser. Darfst dir beim in die schlaufen kriechen aber keinen fehler erlauben  :Wink: 
Denke aber das der Schmerz abklingt wenn du ein paar Tage/wochen wartest. Dann ist unter dem Nagel alles tot ^^

----------


## marvvin

Hi tigger,

na WARTEN gehrt nicht zu meinen Strken.... :Happy: 

Die Fuschlaufen sind kein Problem, kann ich nmlich noch nicht, fahre immer ohne.
Dafr steige ich gelegentlich etwas unkontrolliert und unfreiwillig ab und hau mir dabei die Fe an (Mastfu, Board etc.)

Gre Martin

----------

